# June photo contest



## evaree (May 30, 2009)

*Caught Schnoozing after swimming all day*

My son took this picture of Eva & Reese, (mother & son) after they swam all day at the lake.

It reminds me of an Escher painting, so thought I would submit it.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Let me out.. Pleeeeese.... Samantha (SamDog)


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks like we are off to a great start for this month's contest


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Zoey at 9 or 10 weeks. Daddy caught her digging in the yard. She swore that it wasnt her....


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Im not on the couch*

" im not really on the couch, you cant see me if I lay still"


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I didn't do it


----------



## Darcy (May 7, 2009)

But you said i needed more fiber.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama balancing a ball in the air.


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

You can't see me


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Here is Lucy helping with the yardwork . . .


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Abbie helping herself:


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I was wondering where Riley went.....


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh dear! Lucy and Gus could get together and destroy a forest! We used to have peach trees at our old house, until Gus ripped all the lower limbs off. He also dug up 2 blueberry bushes...


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

*i just want a little taste*

now i know why the birds would get quiet all of a sudden....


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

asiacat said:


> now i know why the birds would get quiet all of a sudden....


OMG!!! LOVE it!:bowl:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My son was raking the back yard. Jasper stole his rake and took off!


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

*Abbie caught taking a WHEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!*

I suffered for this shot ... but it was sooooo worth it!

Abbie goes Wheeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Ooops...You mean I wasn't supposed to tackle Daddy?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't normally enter the photo contest, but with this month's topic I had to.


Tinkerbell's mug shot with the evidence. It was Grandma & Papa's rosebush that had been planted a whole 3 days.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Oh dear! Lucy and Gus could get together and destroy a forest! We used to have peach trees at our old house, until Gus ripped all the lower limbs off. He also dug up 2 blueberry bushes...


Fortunately, after she managed to chew that branch off and try to bring it through the doggie door (she gave up trying after about 20 minutes of hard work while I pointed and laughed), she has left the bushes alone. Aren't they just amazing?


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

I have not entered before, but couldn't help it this time!!

Leonidas was digging up a crab and after it gave him a good pinch, he looked at me with this face...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oops- all my mom asked was that all visiting dogs be clean and dry for dinner with Aunt Susan(who deosnt like animals much). To bad Tally snuck down to the lake about five minutes after arriving. . .Here he is ducking back under the arbor,having undone an hour of bath and grooming.


----------



## SF Golden (Dec 10, 2008)

Uh oh...I know you said I couldn't go in the front driver's seat!!! Biscuit


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I didn't do it.....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Okay, that is an awesome photo of Willow and the toilet paper- she's giving the camera the best look.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

*Ike can't remember what happened but his pool got broke...?*


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> *Ike can't remember what happened but his pool got broke...?*


That's another really funny one! What happened, Ike?


----------



## otiss mummy (Feb 28, 2009)

*Im not that dirty mummy honest ?*

Please let me in mum ,ill jump in shower honest i will


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

ok, if i cant come i'm gonna shake 'n shake until i'm sick


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Attack of the maltese! :


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

We think he was trying to put on the bra after he tried the underwear....


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

This is my "awwwww" picture of Razz snuggling up to his toys!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

"Look Ma, I'm Bob Marley"!!
(_Sunny dons a horsehair wig after I pulled a horse's mane_)


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

These pictures are so great!


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

*A Mucky Allez*

Ok I told you NOT to get your head into that pile of coal and now you've been caught on camera!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

What? The white creamer stuff all over the floor? No clue... wasn't me!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I can see by all the photos posted so far this is going to be a hard month for me to vote when the poll comes up.......


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh boy do I have plenty of "caught in the act" shots of mine :doh:

here's Sam's best "No mom, I didn't rip open the couch cushion" act..


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

No Mum I haveno idea how your cell phone ended up in my mouth.....honest!!


----------



## donnaj03 (Jan 30, 2008)

Our little Tye..
Caught in the act of relaxing in a big hole the girls dug for him.​ 





​


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Our _*SWEET*_ Christmas Puppy!


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

*More about my husband really...*

I caught my husband dangling a french fry (hence the drool) in front of Hudson so he would keep the hat on. I quick snapped the picture and then yelled at my husband for torturing my poor baby!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Busted....


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

*BEFORE:*








*AFTER* (this is the picture I want entered for a contest :wave:, it's Lila sleeping in the tray  )


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*Gunner with mom's bra*

Gunner got me soaked when I gave him his bath. I was changing and he grabbed my bra and ran around the house with it.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

AlanK said:


> Busted....


 Reminds me of a lawn ornament I saw. You have the real deal!! :lol:


----------



## msteeny28 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Gracie doing her Elvis impression*

 Gracie doing her Elvis impression


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Daisybones said:


> I caught my husband dangling a french fry (hence the drool) in front of Hudson so he would keep the hat on. I quick snapped the picture and then yelled at my husband for torturing my poor baby!



LOL the drool!! Too funny.. I hope he gave him the french fry atleast


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They are all so great I wouldn't know who to vote for!


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

*Drool*



missmarstar said:


> LOL the drool!! Too funny.. I hope he gave him the french fry atleast


 Yes Hudson did indeed get the french fry...eventually. And a big kiss from his mom when the drool issue was dealt with


----------



## Boogaloo (Jun 8, 2009)

*It's MY slipper now!*

After seeing my slipper for the first time, a 9-week-old Rewley decided he needed to lunge for it and show it who's the boss.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

these are great! I laughed out loud at some of them  and I'm at work.
Oh well, keeps my coworkers guessing.
Here's copper one day during a thunderstorm. I had left him outside while I went to work and he decided he did not like that, so he opened the back door (thumblatch - no problem) then the bedroom door and voila! sanctuary. And yeah - he was already wet before he came in.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

How Sadie Petunia got her middle name...she ate 'em.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

OMG these pictures are hilarious! What mischevious puppies we have!!!


----------



## Guildford Goldens (Mar 9, 2009)

*Charlie*


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Charlie*

I shall not be moved and cleaning the barbecue is hard work


----------



## kody's_mama (Apr 24, 2009)

*Kody caught!!*

Kody Just being Kody


----------



## isgullaskur (May 29, 2009)

That looks like fun.......
Guðbjörg


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

here is Honey's famous drool


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

They are all so cute. It's always so hard to pick just one.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thread is now closed. I'll have the poll up by tomorrow so we can pick a winner.


----------

